# MMA training and Alcohol



## FatAdzy (Dec 7, 2009)

Ey up lads. How many of you who train still drink as well. Im starting training in January and I like a good drink on a weekend, but Im seriously considering packing it all in. Has anyone else done the same?

Adzy


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Well I personally don't think I mean drink.... I'm crazy on alcohol, which is why i just don't bother anymore unless i'm in a foreign country (some reason foreign alcohol makes me have nice thoughts, over here i turn into a psychopath)

Which is a good thing really as i save myself alot of money and bother not going out on the piss, just don't feel the need too anymore - it bores me.

My father went out at weekends on the piss, still does now, his father did, and probably his father.... man its shit and i dont need a drug to enjoy myself, i can play pool and throw money into a gambling machine then have a go at those punching score things without alcohol.

Oh yea and although im engaged i can approach women without alcohol and cocaine - this country is ****in embaressing.

Rant over!


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Why give it up if you enjoy it?

Depends how much you drink though, if youre drinking till youre off your nut, then it would be a wise decision to either cut back or cut out.

Im partial to a few dragon stouts or guinness on the weekend.


----------



## FatAdzy (Dec 7, 2009)

Mandirigma said:


> Why give it up if you enjoy it?
> 
> Depends how much you drink though, if youre drinking till youre off your nut, then it would be a wise decision to either cut back or cut out.
> 
> Im partial to a few dragon stouts or guinness on the weekend.


Well I dont drink during the week, but make up for it on a weekend. Im trying to get myself into the mindframe that if I get wrecked on a weekend this will affect my training, and I wont get any benefit from it.


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

im pretty much the same, i wont drink a drop for 2 weeks then ill go out 1 nite and spunk Â£70 quid up the wall getting hammerd.

im sure that its bad for trainning and id never train hung over but i dont notice it a few days later.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

One or two lads i know who fight pro do go on the piss regularly, mdma and all that shit too... and to be honest although they might be good now - what will they be like in 5-10years time? who knows what going on internally. and how good could they of been if they hadn't of gone on the piss?

its good enjoying yourself - i just don't see the need in a drug to enjoy myself. many times i've been out on nights out with the lads, everyones sniffed up drunk and the like and i've been sober.. i've had better nights laughing at them all night than they have with 5g's up their nose.


----------



## Newmoos (Nov 19, 2009)

Im in the same boat, im looking to start traning next year and i also enjoy a drink. In the past i've had a drinkin "problem" but now im over the worst, but im not going to be traning MMA to fight in competitions or owt, just as a leisure activity mainly. I don't really tend to go out drinking unless im going to a gig or somethin, i mainly just have a few cans at home or with a few mates.


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

I dont drink at all, I wanted to get in shape for my training so i just stopped drinking and i dont think I've ever made a better decision and as Ste said I didn't really enjoy it as I once did.

I soon found that after my body and mind got healthier, So did my wallet!


----------



## theheft (Mar 10, 2009)

I love clubbing, proper clubbing where the clubs finish at 6am and an afterparty club goes on till 7pm and the people are they for the music and not a fight/trying to get laid, so I drink and a lot of other things that I shouldnt be doing....I do also like going out on the lash and trying to catch an STD as well though haha!

I train in the week and on saturdays so it doesnt effect me that much though. There is a class on sundays but I very rarely go even when I dont go out.

The appearance of research chemicals also mean getting high has never been as cheap and as accessable as it is at the minute, a lot more guys than usual have been missing training on saturday mornings because they have been getting off it 4mmc aka m-cat/meow/mephedrone.


----------



## FatAdzy (Dec 7, 2009)

Cheers for all the comments lads. I want to train to fight, so I think gradually cutting down on the booze will help. Ill get Xmas out of the way first tho.


----------



## FatAdzy (Dec 7, 2009)

its good enjoying yourself - i just don't see the need in a drug to enjoy myself. many times i've been out on nights out with the lads, everyones sniffed up drunk and the like and i've been sober.. i've had better nights laughing at them all night than they have with 5g's up their nose.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

I eventually stopped drinking through all the training and fights ive gone through. doesnt appeal to me no more. I only ever used to get pissed on the weekends too, but gradually be came the designated driver. You will prob find that you drink less as you get into the training over time, no need to quit cold turkey, or quit at all.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

I drink twice a year...my woman's birthday (as she drinks enough for 3:laugh: and likes to go clubbing on her birthday) and a glass of champagne to bring in the new year - although I've already decided that will be O.J this time around.

I know professional fighters who still have the odd couple of pints here and their - nothing wrong with that - if you end up doing 5 hour days like em you need time to unwind and have a day off to reset....just don't get pissed every weekend as this will effect your recovery from training, wreck your health in general and probably slow you down for a couple of days...I know after my woman's birthday (even in my drinking years) it would effect me - for about 4 days I would not have the full "energy" in my legs (an it gets worst as you get older!!!.

Top tip try not to drink after a fight - I know every boxer does this but if you are bruised up the alcohol thins your blood and it takes longer to recover, plus if you have an internal injury that you are not aware of it compounds this even more - stick to O.J:thumb.

In short, it's not worth making your life miserable - like guys who go on a no carb diet - when they lean more (naturally) towards carbs - your ice skating uphill and will just cave or be miserable - moderation is the key.


----------



## irishlad (Jul 20, 2009)

i drink maybe 4 times a month max, and usually have a late one when i do, but when a fight or something is coming up, i cut out the drink and give 100% but between fights i do enjoy myself as long as u drink lots of water the next day etc and you don't go crazy i don't see the problem, but if i was pro i would cut it out all together but im not and working 40+ hrs a week + training sometimes we need to relax and blow off some steam


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

I hammered drink etc from 15 to my early thirties. Hence I never managed to comit to fighting. I finally gave it all up cleaned my self up. When I was training six days a week I never had a drink. Now I've had to stop through injury( I still do the gym) I will go for a drink with mates on a fri night. I think when one cannot remember the night before then it has to stop.

I have had a drink on a very rare night and trained but it was very very nastytraining. Not advised at all.


----------



## DanW (Oct 14, 2009)

Presonal preference really, as long as your not overdoing the nights out then I dont see a problem with it at all. I have virtually quit drinking myself, I turn into a twat when I drink and have realised that I dont need alcohol to have a good time! I got fed up with it really, not to mention the potential impact it will have on my health further down the line. I feel a lot fitter since I have stopped.

It can be difficult for me to resist the urge to drink at times (especially on Saturdays after my rugby matches!). Surprising thing is that my team mates at my rugby club respected my decision not to drink anymore! Probably fed up with me acting the twat after a few. A lot of my training partners still go out on a regular basis and are still some of the fittest members at the club, so I guess it affects people differently.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm a uni student, so it's kind of hard not to drink in all honesty, so usually go out at least 2 times a week, drink a small bit once a week .. once every month though I get hammered thoguh .. I just think I can enjoy myself without getting drunk, Bacardi and me are a no no, whenever I drink that I usually turn violent


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

So it's not just me that goes violent off alcohol....

Dunno if this is psychological with me though but abroad i don't seem to go violent, like i could waste myself on vodka all night and still be friendly approachable and so on.... yet in england i'd have a couple of drinks and i'm ready to fight the world.

Maybe it's the enviroment? so many dickheads out there looking for trouble whereas abroad its more relaxed? making me edgy. who knows....

As said above though - moderation is the key if you want to drink.

I can't drink over here lol


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

yeah I'm similar, when on holiday with the lads, when i go to a club and drink i get really really horny ..

Bacardi , i dont know why, but a few of my mates also have the same problem,,any certain drink send you loco ste ?


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Stella Artois - this stuff over here has lost me a few friends, introduced me to a few police officers and so on.

But tried it abroad - no problem.

Now I don't exactly wear tinfoil in my baseball cap but i seriously think the alcohol thats served to uk residents is different chemically than in other countries.

This isn't me being paranoid its just my reactions to it are different - proven from experience.

The taste might be the same but some form of added chemical which conflicts with electrolytes in the brain? who knows...

Oh and to add: in Thailand i was on the piss every night without fail for several months, not once did i have an argument, fight, nothing, police officers? never spoke to one... i can go and get a drink right now in a pub over here and i can guarantee some form of dispute.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

you were probably too busy with alex reid and the ladyboys


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Piss off, i didn't go anywhere near ladyboys.....

Their hands were too big and made me feel less of a man


----------



## DanW (Oct 14, 2009)

Its strange how alcohol affects you differently abroad compared to here, when I go and visit my family who live in France I drink copious amounts of stella, heineken, kronenbourg etc and never get aggressive at all, however whenever I drink here I'm liable to fight anyone! I have fallen out with friends after getting into scraps with them or just hitting them for no reason whilst drunk here, and also ****ed up countless good relationships with girls whilst drunk, so I took the decision to quit before something serious happened and I feel a million times better for it. I am the total opposite when I'm sober, I get on with everyone and am generally peaceful (apart from in the gym haha), but alcohol totally changes me.

I can fully empathise with Ste about getting introduced to police whilst drunk here, I used to be on first name terms with the local nick whilst I was younger (which is something I definitely am not proud of) and its thanks to alcohol! Its still a pain in the arse filling out job applications now as I think most employers look at my convictions and think im an animal or the English Junie Browning! Even though my last conviction was almost 5 years ago and have a damn good cv since all that shit happened...


----------

